# General > General PC >  RS485 Ethernet question

## Vizier87

Hi guys.

I'm just finding my way through figuring out some hardware issues before I jump into the software part.

An RS485 port was fashioned in an ethernet port connector. Does this mean that I can directly plug this into my PC's ethernet port or do I need a converter first?

It's an Acrel ADF400L.

Here's a picture of the port: 


Thanks for the time spent on this.

Cheers!
Vizier87

----------


## vbdotnut

Odd thing to find in vb.net forum.

You probably need a crossover to connect directly to that appliance from you PC

----------


## Vizier87

> Odd thing to find in vb.net forum.
> 
> You probably need a crossover to connect directly to that appliance from you PC


Well it is later gonna VB related so I'm hoping the guys here who have dealt with this before might have experience with this..

----------


## techgnome

That's fine, but at the moment it isn't a programming question. I'll ask the mods to move it to the General PC area.

That said, there's no probably about it. You'll need a crossover patch cable to go direct connection. Otherwise you'll need a router.


-tg

----------


## dbasnett

I'd be looking at the manual.  It does appear that the device supports Ethernet but is it that port?

----------


## wqweto

> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm just finding my way through figuring out some hardware issues before I jump into the software part.
> 
> An RS485 port was fashioned in an ethernet port connector. Does this mean that I can directly plug this into my PC's ethernet port or do I need a converter first?
> 
> It's an Acrel ADF400L.
> 
> Here's a picture of the port: 
> ...


Is this like soldering an RS-232 cable to an RJ-11 male in order to easily "click" into the device? Seen this abomination of a cable on some fiscal printers here which are connected to a normal serial port otherwise.

Wouldn't be surpised if they decided more "clicking" needed by bolting an RJ-45 connector to an RS-485 cable. There is no ethernet at play here as only a couple of wires are active on the RJ-45.

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## passel

For clarification the answer is NO!!!,  you do not plug a RS-485, RS-422 or RS-232 Serial connection to your Computer's Ethernet connector. It is not Ethernet and can damage your Network Interface connection.

I just usually use a USB dongle that will provide for the Serial connection. Generally, one that will support RS-485 will also support RS-422 as they are electrically similar and RS-232 with a configuration setting (as they are not electrically similar). That USB connection will provide one or more COM ports to your system and you use Serial Port component in your code to communicate with the device.

----------


## Vizier87

> That's fine, but at the moment it isn't a programming question. I'll ask the mods to move it to the General PC area.
> 
> That said, there's no probably about it. You'll need a crossover patch cable to go direct connection. Otherwise you'll need a router.
> 
> 
> -tg



The converter I found all looks like this:
https://www.waveshare.com/rs485-to-eth.htm

I take that I'd have to connect an ethernet cable to the RS485 port, cut the wires out and screw it to the said module, and technically I wired to the PC?

Thanks.

----------


## Vizier87

> I'd be looking at the manual.  It does appear that the device supports Ethernet but is it that port?


Hi DBassnet,

Yes it does have a manual. And yes, it has an ethernet port but I was a bit confused on why I'm seeing two "ethernet" ports. Turns out the other is an RS485, and the other an ethernet.

Here's the manual about the communication:
Attachment 186454

Attachment 186455

----------


## Vizier87

> Is this like soldering an RS-232 cable to an RJ-11 male in order to easily "click" into the device? Seen this abomination of a cable on some fiscal printers here which are connected to a normal serial port otherwise.
> 
> Wouldn't be surpised if they decided more "clicking" needed by bolting an RJ-45 connector to an RS-485 cable. There is no ethernet at play here as only a couple of wires are active on the RJ-45.
> 
> cheers,
> </wqw>


Ah what you said makes sense. Seems like the "RS485" is probably just a dummy because they do have an ethernet port running in another part.

I guess I should just access that port then.

----------


## Vizier87

> For clarification the answer is NO!!!,  you do not plug a RS-485, RS-422 or RS-232 Serial connection to your Computer's Ethernet connector. It is not Ethernet and can damage your Network Interface connection.
> 
> I just usually use a USB dongle that will provide for the Serial connection. Generally, one that will support RS-485 will also support RS-422 as they are electrically similar and RS-232 with a configuration setting (as they are not electrically similar). That USB connection will provide one or more COM ports to your system and you use Serial Port component in your code to communicate with the device.


I see. Since there is already a separate ethernet port, is it better to access it?

I'm asking about RS485 because it seems to be mentioned in the manual more so I'm not sure if it is a better way to work around it. Please see my reply to dBassnet, part of the manual is attached.

Cheers.

----------

